# Arizona Company Plans Coast-to-Coast Fast Charging Network



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

GoE3 is working with multiple partners to install charging stations along interstate highways I-40, I-10, I-20 and I-70 with a station located every 50-75 miles. 

More...


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I would hope they r DC stations. Then I could drive Phoenix to LA in 16 hours or so.....

Miz


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

mizlplix said:


> I would hope they r DC stations.


Is there such a thing? You would have to key in your battery type, voltage, amps, desired charge curve, limits...and they would have to have it configured for all those possibilities, along with needing a new $300 plug.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Yes. They exist and all sensing is automatic they are costly. 

Google Blink charging network. They list a DC station.

Miz.


----------

